# Ledil Regina source?



## chelboed (May 26, 2010)

I tried Cutter and Digikey.

I tried to PM Bram through CPF....for some reason...I can't use the CPF Marketplace. It won't let me PM. It say's I don't have permission.



I need some Ledil Regina XP-G reflectors.


Any ideas where I could get some shipped to the U.S.?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Jun 27, 2010)

brampeters @ chello.nl (remove spaces)

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut980


----------



## DM51 (Jul 5, 2010)

chelboed said:


> for some reason... I can't use the CPF Marketplace. It won't let me PM. It say's I don't have permission


*ATTN: NEW MEMBERS!!*


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 5, 2010)

chelboed said:


> I tried Cutter and Digikey.
> 
> I tried to PM Bram through CPF....for some reason...I can't use the CPF Marketplace. It won't let me PM. It say's I don't have permission.



The Marketplace is a seperate forum run on a different server than the one CPF runs from. You need to register over at CPFMP to use the PM system there.


----------

